# Richtophen Feichtenstein - Macharius Vanquisher



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey all

Here is my regimental HQ tank for my armored company, "Feichtenstein's Farmboys", Dherelon 1st armored. RF is the Commander and head Chaplain of the Regiment.

I thought the tank would be a good excuse to expand on the fluff of the army, therefore I added the agri world theme.

There are seven cherubs. On the left one is sounding horns to signal his presence. One holds a book of his deeds. A third holds a sword and represents his power. Two on the right hold an iron cross full of skulls, representing his duty and the souls he looks over. Also on the right one crowns the God Emporer. On the banner one unfurls a banner with his name. RF himself is on the banner, in the sky, pointing his troops below forward. On the back of the banner (picture didnt turn along with a couple of the cherub closeups) is a picture of the homeworld above two crossed wheat shafts held together by an iron cross. 

I took the red cloth motif (all troopers have red capes) over some plates of the tank and the barrels. The sides also have the red cloth and have half an aquilla each.

The tank is stock other than the banner, RF, the riders, the dozer and the track guards.

The banner is brass rod and plasticard.

RF is a mix of a ton of bits, here they are listed: Krieg legs, tank sprue torso, empire left arm attached to empire wizard book hand, empire general poofy upper arm attached to a converted power fist. The head is an empire wizard head. The cape is from the outrider kit and the attached arm was removed and filed for the new one. GS fur around the collar as well as GS neck armor. Empire general cherub.

The tank riders are different IG bits with Empire arms, guns, capes and heads.

The track guards are thick card. Same with the dozer, with skulls cut in half and teeth from normal dozers.


Here are some pics:
Front:









Side:









Other side:









Scratch Dozer:









Banner:









RF:









Top:









Emporer:









Sword Cherub:









Horns Cherub:









Top again:









I painted it with my army and Chicago GD in mind. After being in the GD I realized it isnt 100% painting skill, which I tried to show with all the freehand, but its also showing off the model as we all know what WD is for. However I got honorable mention and will be in at least the website. In the future I will pick something much smaller, with less room for errors, and give myself more than a week and a half to paint it. Im going to Baltimore next year with something ( I think its still before chicago then) so we will see. Games Day was ridiculously fun and I got enough free and almost free crap to pay for the whole trip. Plus I went with a really good friend and getting there and back was just as much fun as games day.

Ah well, enough chitchat, thanks for looking!


----------



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Dang how did I double post all that...hehe


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Ouch dude, way too bright for my liking, but damn! you can paint!


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

You did that whole thing in a week and 1/2? Daaaaaaaammmmn....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shok: my god I think my fly just hit the roof. That, good sir, is fucking amazing. Why that didn't win I do not know. I'm... just.. wow.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I love it and not just for the exellent paint job the theme feel and character of the whole piece is fantastic. I'm also a fan of the hole bright look on models too :good:


I'm really looking forward to seeing more of your work


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow just simply wow.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That is very impressive, particularly since it took you a week and a half? :shok:

Kudos to you!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Its very well done, much like your tanks I've seen on Dakka Dakka. I think the colour clash might be a bit strong for some, although I like really this tank and the colour, my wife thinks its awful due to the clash, but as an artist she is quite critical. 

An Honourable Mention is nothing to be sniffed at though, I'd be interested to see what beat this tank to a statuette mind you, I'm hoping they are quite amazing. 

Oh, on a side note, the dozer blade art seems to be ringing a bell, and I remember from Dakka you said you where a huge fan of properganda art, as some of your other tanks showed. Is this based on a piece, or am I just getting scrambled connections looking at the art?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm guessing the dozer blade is inspired by either russian or chinese cold war era propaganda. (my money's on chinese)

Very nice work regardless, I was surprised this didn't win. Was this a golden demon entry or a part of your grand tournament army. If it was a golden demon, this makes me have even less respect for that damned dreadnought that took gold. This is way better.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

thats fucking sweet painting, deamon sword standard


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Holy Crap! Thats frickin Insane!!!!!!!!!!!! I Can't Get over how Awesome it is! +Rep for you!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Stunning work, really. the quality of the painting is superb.

Nice use of the propaganda art, certainly. I've often wondered why we don't see more that in Imperial iconography: "join the Imperial Guard and get your 'nads mangled for the Immortal Emperor!" below happy smiling guardsmen under a red sky: that kind of thing. 

I'm guessing Russian rather than Chinese as the influence, but that "Socialist Realist" style was developed in Russia c1935 anyway, so even if you say Chinese, I'm still right :wink:

:art-historical cyclops:


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

dude.... i didnt even know painting like that was possible.. seriously to call that a "paint job" is an insult, that is a piece of art........ i'd love to see the rest of your army (if you have one collected) as i'm sure everyone else on this site would! again dude, simply amazing!


----------



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!

As for the art I was inspired by, it is a buy bonds poster with uncle sam in the middle and troopers walking along the bottom.

Thanks for all the rep too its appreciated!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

When blue table painting recommends you for commisions you know your that fucking good. You are a true god. REP+!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just stunning. The fact that you did all that in a week and a half boggles the mind.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

we are not werthy, you are a GOD


----------



## GMMStudios (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

can we see some more goodness


----------

